# This time I did the right thing?



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

This is sad so bare with me.

Our kitty, Ginger, over the last week, suddenly started hiding in places she would normally never go, her personality changed, odd meow noises, not eating much, lost 2 lbs in one month, not playing much anymore and the list goes on.

Mrs.CuddleBug was getting upset, so I alone took kitty to the vet and explained everything. She figured it was the kidney's failing or hyperthyroidism. After some tests, an x-ray and even a sonogram, the vet called me before I could call them. She told me, one of Ginger's kidneys is about 3x the size it should be with what looked like a cancerous growth on it and the other kidney was shrinking, probably kidney failure from overuse. We decided on the phone to put her down.

After I got off the phone, the emotional shock was too much for me and I actually broke down. Mrs. CuddleBug was crying too and gave me a hug. After that, I felt much better and when I went to the vet alone, I comforted Ginger and gave the vet permission to put her down. Only seconds later, Ginger was dead, the vet wrapped her in a blanket and the body will be cremated and spread in an orchard.

I know Mrs.CuddleBug is affected more than I am, so I went alone and did this all myself. She is greatful. 

I did the right thing this time?

I have thrown out old blankets and our place is so empty and void with no kitty.

But I will be buying a new carrier and 3 new blankets tomorrow, to get ready for when we adopt a new kitty.

I miss her dearly.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait on buying the new stuff. You did a good job. I had to put my dog down just before my husband left for his AP. I could have used someone to take that burden.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My thoughts are with you CB

About a year ago, a stray Lab followed me home when I was out walking my dog. Her toenails were all curled and about 2 in long. Took her to the vet and they cut her nails and told us she was over 15 years old...

We tracked down the owner and he denied ownership. We kept her about a week. She could barely walk. She would poop when she would try to stand up. She was clearly in pain. We... My daughter, wife and I gave her lots of love, short walks brushed her hair... 

The owner finally admitted it was his dog and he couldn't have her euthanized. He was too chicken. So he signed ownership over to me, I took her to the shelter and had her put to sleep...She was 17 years old... It was time. She was in pain... She wasn't even my dog and it hurt. Our daughter knew what was going to happen. I just told her she would get lots of TLC until they put her to sleep. I know we gave her love for that short time... I felt so horrible because this is the shelter where I volunteer and here I come with a dog to be put to sleep... They agreed it was her time...The owner made a good financial donation to the shelter... 

It was his job to do that... Not mine.

You did good CB.

A pet is almost like a child. They are family... They are a big part of our life...I know it hurts.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't help it. Tomorrow I am buying a new carrier, 4 new blankets, cat litter box, cat litter and a cat scooper, all to have no scent for the new kitty, when we get the new kitty.

Pets are like kids, so very true. The longer they are with you, the more they are family and when they are gone, major shock.

Good of you to take in the stray lab and give it TLC until she needed to be put down.

I am looking around our place and its so empty.....sucks.

I hope kitties and animals have a soul. Meet up maybe? Would be nice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You did the right thing. I'm sad for you. It's very hard to lose a pet.

If it helps you to go get the things to prepare for a new kitty then do it. We all heal and handle this sort of thing in our own way.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I think you're right. By me buying new kitty items, is my way of healing and getting over the loss of Ginger.

Once cats get to a certain age, kidneys and other things start to fail, just like humans. You can eat better and delay the inevitable but not stop it. Its basically genes and old age.

Ginger was about 14 years old and that's about 80 years for a human. When we are 80+ years old, we will have many serious issues at that point or be dead.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> I think you're right. By me buying new kitty items, is my way of healing and getting over the loss of Ginger.


I think it's also a way to honor her. She gave you so much love that you want more of that kind of love.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I think it's also a way to honor her. She gave you so much love that you want more of that kind of love.



If animals have souls, I hope I will meet her again one day.

Right now, every sound almost fools me into thinking Ginger is coming to see me or somewhere else in the house....but nope, she is gone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I know, it's sad when a pet dies. I've lost a few and it takes a while to get over. They do become such a part of over lives.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

CuddleBug said:


> Ginger was about 14 years old and that's about 80 years for a human. When we are 80+ years old, we will have many serious issues at that point or be dead.



I know an 84 year old who man who still plays tennis with 60 year olds...and wins

Another 80 year old woman who took up ballroom dancing when her husband passed away several years ago. She doesn't take a single medication.

She has a happy life, laughs a lot, has 4 children, who call her every day and get together often. Just try to picture this 90 pound 80 year old dancing...She dances with mostly 60 year olds because most 80 year olds are...if they are still alive, are as you described...


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

CB,

You definitely did the right thing. I read your other thread about the cat being sick and your wife struggling to handle it, and I know it caused some friction. So this time, you were absolutely spot-on 

Last week we had to put our 15-year-old poodle down, so I know exactly what you are going through. I was so close to that little dog, and thankfully my ex stepped up to the plate and took care of everything, was with him at the end, something I could not have done.

Hang in there... pets are family members too, we feel their loss in the same way. And you'll know when the time is right for that new kitty


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. If there is a "rainbow bridge" that's where your kitty is now. I think you did the right thing and were strong for your wife, she probably appreciates that you carried the burden of all of that. I know it's difficult. I've lost two dogs and one cat already and it doesn't get easier even when you know it's coming. My condolences.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Thx all for the support and its greatly appreciated.

I feel better this morning and I'm moments away from going to the pet store. I'm actually excited to get new kitty stuff, but in honor and remembrance of Ginger. She was such an intelligent, curious and loving character of a cat.

Right now I'm researching if cat foods would of made a real difference. Regular healthy cat foods versus vet healthy cat foods.

I also read that when cats and dogs are 7 years old, they should get yearly blood work and checked, kidneys, urine, thyroid, etc., so if a minor problem is starting, the food change can occur and the aging can be slowed or stopped. We just fed her IAMS and never took her to the vet until she started having issues a few months ago.


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> Right now I'm researching if cat foods would of made a real difference. Regular healthy cat foods versus vet healthy cat foods.
> 
> I also read that when cats and dogs are 7 years old, they should get yearly blood work and checked, kidneys, urine, thyroid, etc., so if a minor problem is starting, the food change can occur and the aging can be slowed or stopped. We just fed her IAMS and never took her to the vet until she started having issues a few months ago.


I love cats too and currently have 3. Food quality makes a huge difference in their health and longevity. The less expensive brands are literally garbage, made from "by products" like lung and brain tissue. The dry foods are high in starch grains like corn, which is completely foreign to a cat's normal diet. That's why they can sell them so cheaply with everyone from the manufacturer to the retailer making a profit. Cats evolved to eat meat and are obligate carnivores. 

We feed wet food twice a day and put out a very high quality dry food to let them free feed. Take a look at the really good quality brands like Blue Buffalo and Wellness and compare the ingredients to the cheap brands. I buy our food at chewy.com. They have great prices, great service and free shipping for orders over $50. Think about how your health would be if you were fed nothing but cereal twice a day. When you get a new cat, pick up a few cans of the good stuff (Petsmart carries the better brands) and see what he or she likes, then you can order it on line. It's more expensive but you'll have a healthier, happier pet and lower vet bills. By the way, all pets of any age should get an annual physical exam, but they don't usually do blood work until they're geriatric or have a specific indication.

I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down one of mine at age 17 last April, also for kidney failure. Theologians are split on the question of whether animals have souls. One of my favorites (Barbara Brown Taylor if I recall correctly) once observed that heaven is a place of perfect happiness, and if you need your pet to be happy it will be there with you.


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

or stopped. We just fed her IAMS and never took her to the vet until


CuddleBug said:


> Right now I'm researching if cat foods would of made a real difference. Regular healthy cat foods versus vet healthy cat foods.
> 
> I also read that when cats and dogs are 7 years old, they should get yearly blood work and checked, kidneys, urine, thyroid, etc., so if a minor problem is starting, the food change can occur and the aging can be slowedshe started having issues a few months ago.


I love cats too and currently have 3. Food quality makes a huge difference in their health and longevity. The less expensive brands are literally garbage, made from "by products" like lung and brain tissue. The dry foods are high in starch grains like corn, which is completely foreign to a cat's normal diet. That's why they can sell them so cheaply with everyone from the manufacturer to the retailer making a profit. Cats evolved to eat meat and are obligate carnivores. 

We feed wet food twice a day and put out a very high quality dry food to let them free feed. Take a look at the really good quality brands like Blue Buffalo and Wellness and compare the ingredients to the cheap brands. I buy our food at chewy dot com. They have great prices, great service and free shipping for orders over $50. Think about how your health would be if you were fed nothing but cereal twice a day. When you get a new cat, pick up a few cans of the good stuff (Petsmart carries the better brands) and see what he or she likes, then you can order it on line. It's more expensive but you'll have a healthier, happier pet and lower vet bills. By the way, all pets of any age should get an annual physical exam, but they don't usually do blood work until they're geriatric or have a specific indication.

I'm sorry for your loss. I had to put down one of mine at age 17 last April, also for kidney failure. Theologians are split on the question of whether animals have souls. One of my favorites (Barbara Brown Taylor if I recall correctly) once observed that heaven is a place of perfect happiness, and if you need your pet to be happy it will be there with you.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am touched by the emotions in your post....Ginger was very loved, what a great life she had ... you surely did the right thing.. I was very attached to a cat in my 'elementary" years I named "Tiger Paws" ...my Mother never told me she got hit by a car.. I learned this many yrs later...

But it seemed after I grew up, I never got real attached to my animals..... dogs or cats...I don't think I have cried any more than just digging the hole to bury them in.. (balling while I am digging type thing - reminiscing the memories)... then it was on to a new puppy or something....

I must be cold ...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon Cuddlebug
My deepest sympathies - the loss of a pet is very difficult. I wish words could help. 

Do whatever makes you feel best, and comfort yourself as much as you can knowing that you gave your cat as good a life as you could. 

I didn't cry at the deaths of either of my parents, but I did when my cat died.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Thx all for the support and its greatly appreciated.
> 
> I feel better this morning and I'm moments away from going to the pet store....


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's cruel to get just one kitten, but one of the great joys in life is watching two kittens play together, as they grow up together.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> I didn't cry at the deaths of either of my parents, but I did when my cat died.


People, even people we love very dearly, have always done at least something (maybe a zillion things) that hurt us. Add to that the memories of feeling they should have known better.

I know your cat never hurt you like that.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Thx for the support.

I feel much better today compared to that Saturday I had her put down.

I have printed out the SPCA form for my wifee to fill in and I've bought everything, to be ready for the new kitty.

My wifee will be cleaning house Friday and also the couches and maybe the small scratching posts, so the scent of Ginger should be much removed.

Then we will go this weekend or the next weekend and get a new bundle of fur.


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Then we will go this weekend or the next weekend and get a new bundle of fur.


If the bundle of fur will be just one, and not two cuddled up together, you might think about getting not a kitten, but a somewhat older cat. It's so much harder to integrate an older animal into an existing cat family, but since you're starting from a feline population of zero, an older cat who needs a home could be good.


----------



## HappyGilmore (Jul 20, 2014)

You absolutely did the right thing, Cuddlebug. Sometimes, the amount of pain and suffering the animal would have to go through, including the cost to us emotionally and financially, makes putting the animal down the only option. 

I had a cat named Miss Kitty (not my idea for a name, but whatever), who was a sweetheart. One day, I noticed she was not eating or drinking, and was acting sluggish. She looked thin, and and a large swelling on her neck. We took her to the vet, who examined her, ran some tests, and confirmed that she had an aggressive pancreatic cancer. We were told that we could have her flown to a different state for treatment that may or may not work--but one thing was certain: this treatment would be very painful for her. So, we opted to put her down. I stayed by her side as she passed away, which was difficult for me, but I was glad I did so. 

It is heartbreaking when we lose a pet that we are attached to. They become faithful friends to us, and when they die, a part of us goes with them. Be there for each other during this time.

It is good that you are preparing to open your home and hearts to another kitty. May he or she be another blessing to your family.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I feel much better now and I placed all the kitty items in our place. I really wanted to adopt a kitty on the weekend but Mrs.CuddleBug still is upset, so maybe this upcoming weekend?
Nothing left to buy and I have bought the best cat food and have a very large carrier and litter box. I think we will get one cat again because Ginger bonded to us like a kid. This was her home and we were her cat parents. We will look for a female kitty, not a kitten, maybe 1 - 2 years old. I asked Mrs.CuddleBug, would you like two kitties? She said no, one is enough and special.
Since Mrs.CuddleBug might still be upset by this weekend, I will go by myself and adopt a kitty.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

We've had 4 cats for most of our marriage.(15 years) A couple of years ago, one of our cats we acting a little funny. He was totally my buddy. When we first got him, he was a stry around the house. I actually had to set a trap to catch him, as he was afraid of everyone. 

He over a short period of time, became my cat. He would lay on my lap as I watched TV and nap. Anyway, back to the story.

He would cry a little when I picked him up sometimes. He was less eager to jump in my lap. We had a short vacation planned, so I decided as soon as we returned, I would get him to the vet for sure.

As we were returning home, we received an email from the cleaning lady that she found one of our cats dead. Yep, that was Shadow. This hit me hard to say the least. After all, he was my buddy. 

It has been about 2 and a half years, and still as I am writting this, I am tearing up. I sure miss the little guy.


----------



## Big Mama (Mar 24, 2014)

Take your time getting a new kitty. It is hard to replace an old friend. It is going to bring up old memories. I know you both will enjoy the new memories you will be making with new addition to your family. 

When I think about heaven, we know there will be no sorrow, no tears, no sadness, so our beloved pets must be there. Our friends and family will be there to great us at those big gates, and I fully believe that our long lost and beloved pet friends will be there to. It is Heaven ya know, anything and everything wonderful can certainly happen. That is just what I like to believe. Guess we will just have to wait and see huh. God is good, even in the bad times he is good.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.CuddleBug is looking at kitties from the SPCA web site.....good sign.:smthumbup:

But then we got a card and poem from the vet's office saying we are sorry for the loss of Ginger and now Mrs.CuddleBug is upset again.

I hope animals are in heaven, that would be so cool, but only time will tell on that one.

When we picked up Ginger, she would cry as well, the last 2 months and that was due to her kidney's failing, loosing weight and starting to die. Solution for the next kitty, every year take her to the vet for blood work and check her kidneys from 7 years old and onward.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Off to the SPCA in a few hours.....:smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

This is Sampson.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Really nice you honored Ginger's memory by saving another kitty CB! Actually you saved two, now there is room in the shelter for another cat to find a home. :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

thx. 

My thinking as well.

I would of taken another one, but I'd rather have one kitty with a lot of room to play and grow into, than 2 or more and its getting a little too snug because they're inside cats for us.


----------

